# Not getting the help i need...new member



## tiana (Apr 30, 2010)

My post below was posted in kidding corral....

My shetland ewe rejected her lamb that was born on Monday..i have been feeding Save a Lamb and she is eating great...acting normal, peeing but she pooped once the night she was born and the next day once..nothing yesterday. So today at 2 pm i gave a small enema of warm water only 1 cc and two dime sized globs of pretty well formed poop came out...i am very worried about her..she is only 3.5 lbs..any advice would be appreciated. She is in the house her with us. She seems very health otherwise.

I thank the ones that gave me the advice they did..however i asked specific questions and didn't get the answers i needed to save this lamb..This lamb is only 5 days old and ONLY poopin when i do the enemas....i need more info but will go to a site where i can get the answers before its too late...thanks to those that DID respond!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Well, maybe there were few answers because we didn't have a clue. I have no clue why the lamb wont defecate, but If I did, I would answer. :shrug: sorry!

I would say my best guess is that she has something wrong internally, have you tried pepto? idk


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I just read the orignal topic. sounds like they gave good advice...

the last post talks about colostrum and it's natural laxatives...has he/she gotten colostrum?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry that we dont have the answers = goats are our specialty lambs are not

also we are NOT VETS we cant give you answers on things we do not know

I suggest you go to a vet to get answers and not harrass the forum members for not giving you what you are demanding. 

This forum is for helping people with information we already have if we dont have the information then I am sorry we cant provide it. 

You can go anywhere you like to get answers - making silly "threats" will not get you anywhere.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey and Alaskaboers..... :hug: 

There was great advice given there... in the original post..... you have to remember ....this is The Goat Spot....and our knowledge is from things ...we all have experienced...with our goats..... being good or bad...it is called trial and error... we are not by ...any means "vets" and if we have never experienced a problem.. that a goat or sheep may have....we ask that a veterinarian should be seen.. Most vets are just learning about goats... but are way more knowledgeable about sheep...that is why the "GOAT" spot is here.....to help other goat breeders .....with experience we ourselves have been through..... 
There are a few members here... that have sheep ...but some people do have others demands or jobs and may not have the time to get on TGS...to see your post or ...the post may of gotten buried...that does happen to..... Sorry ...you feel that the advice given wasn't enough.... but we all here on TGS ...do try as hard as we can...with the knowledge we do have ...to help save lives.... as Stacey said... we cannot give unknown advice...as it can do more harm than good..... :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I gave the reason for the constipation and what I would use to remedy it. I am sorry you didn't feel it was satisfactory. I gace this advise because it is what I use on my baby GOATS.


----------



## tiana (Apr 30, 2010)

I have tried the mineral oil and then i tried the karo..still nothing. I called a sheep farmer near me and he said to let the lamb go a few days and sometimes it takes time for them to start pooping on their own...i guess i am going to stop the enemas and see..hope im not doing the wrong thing here. I have rehabbed white tail deer fawns for over 20 years and have bottle fed all types of animals but have NEVER had a problem with constipation...deer, sheep, goats are pretty much all treated the same for most of the types of situations that can come up.....She is eating great, peeing, jumping around and acting normal in every other way...its just very nerve wrecking....she will be 1 week old tomorrow...i have also worked for vets most of my life....there are VERY few in my area that i trust due to knowing most of them. However, if at any moment i think she needs one she will be taken in


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she relieves your stress soon and starts doing things on her own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be aggravating and stressful for sure.....sorry.. you are having problems with your baby..  ... I pray.... that she begins to do the pooing on her own soon.... ray: Hang in there....you have done so much for her already and have been a great momma to her..... as the sheep farmer mentioned ...it is up to nature to take it's course... keep us updated... :hug:


----------

